# Donbill has reached (exceeded) 1000 posts



## Peterdg

Hi Bill,

Congratulations with your 1000 posts!!!!

¡¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!!

I like your approach! We're both not Spanish natives so I guess we have to fall back to the same "tricks"/analysis to understand how it works.

Also, your English is much better than mine , which helps in the *English*/Spanish forum.

I hope to keep on meeting you in the forums.

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Sólo hay que reprocharle que es algo veleidoso en la elección de avatares, y además tiene una fijación extraña con el subjuntivo, algo tan simple Claro que la afición también la comparte otro forero amigo mío, ahora que no me oye. Hay gente con unos vicios...

Por lo demás, yo también sigo sus mensajes con verdadero deleite. Ojalá vengan muchos más (and I'm not kidding)

¡Felicidades!


----------



## swift

*Felicitaciones, Don Bill, por tus primeras mil contribuciones.

Se aprende mucho contigo y sobre todo aportas información muy valiosa. Gracias por tu presencia en los foros, que a veces se asemejan a un campo de combate.

¡Celebremos! Bueno, a secas no.*


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bill, ¡¡muchísimas felicidades por tus mil!! Es un placer y un lujo tenerte entre nosotros, con toda tu sabiduría a cuestas. De verdad que tu contribución al foro es impagable: *muchas gracias*.
  He venido desde Alabama para felicitarte. He traído a mi vecino Dill: parece tontito, pero le tengo mucho cariño porque me recuerda a alguien. Como papá no nos dejaba venir solos nos acompaña Calpurnia. Dice papá que a lo mejor se pasa por aquí, pero está un poco liado con un juicio… Y también quería venir Boo a saludarte: no sé lo que hará porque le cuesta mucho salir de casa, aunque a mí siempre me trata muy bien y me protege.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1.000 posts, Donbill.


----------



## Colchonero

No tengo mucho tiempo porque debo acudir a un juicio pero, aun así, muchas felicidades


----------



## aztlaniano

Congratulations, Don Bill!
Y que nos aportes muchos millares más.

I see young Scout (Harper Lee), your Southern neighbour, turned up with Cal and Dill (the latter looks cute now, but you should be warned that he grows up to be Truman Capote).
Y ha sido todo un detalle por parte de Atticus pasar por aquí, aunque fugazmente, para felicitarte también.


----------



## blasita

A mí ya se me han acabado los elogios...  Bueno, no, ¡nunca!

Muchísimas gracias otra vez por cada uno de tus ´posts´; por compartir tus amplios conocimientos en este foro, y por hacerlo con una educación y respeto que son un ejemplo para todos.

Creo que ya te he dicho muchas veces todo esto...  ¡Qué pesada soy!

¡Muchas felicidades!  A ver si cumples muchos más .  Un abrazo.


----------



## capitas

Cumplehilos feliz.
Cumplehilos feliz
Te desamos todos
Cumplehilos feliz
Sorry, I'm English.
Happy post hey to you
Happy post hey to yo
Happy post hey, dear thousand.
Happy post hey Don Bill.
Nunca recibirás más halagos de los que mereces. No recibes más que lo que mereces.
De todo corazón, para los más sabios e interesados del foro
Felicidades Don Bill.


----------



## Yulan

Hello Donbill! 

And ... mis más sinceras felicitaciones por tus MIL MSJES, un gran logro!

Un saludo especial!
Yulan


----------



## capitas

Colchonero said:


> No tengo mucho tiempo porque debo acudir a un juicio pero, aun así, muchas felicidades


No te conozco mucho, pero ¡Ya era hora de que te metieran en la carcel!.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Enhorabuena donbill.

No estoy para celebraciones pero, cuando alguien merece algo, hay que hacer un esfuerzo:

¡Felices 1000 mensajes!


----------



## chileno

Feliz hilos mil! 

Gracias por tu aportación. Siempre es un gusto leerte, tanto en castellano como en inglés.

Hernán.


----------



## bondia

Me uno a las felicitaciones ya recibidas.. ¡A por muchos miles mas!
Saludos


----------



## donbill

I'm blushing! I assure you that the pleasure has been mine--¡y he aprendido la mar de cosas!

You have all become good friends (And I'm not kidding, Lurrezko!). I promise not to hilar demasiado fino/split hairs so much in future posts.

Thanks to all of you for such kind remarks!


----------



## cbrena

Felicidades para todos los demás por tener aquí a Donbill.

Otro no nativo que me enseña gramática española, un placer.

Con tus aportaciones aprendo inglés de forma divertida, práctica y además gratis. ¿Qué más puedo pedir?

Sigue hilando así de fino a la par que sencillo y llano.


----------



## Thank you

Dear Donbill,

Let me add my thanks and congratulations!  I learn so much from your writings, and I'm always glad when I see your user name beside a post.  As I've said before, you are not only informative, thorough and accurate, but you also display a lot of humility, kindness and respect for other members.  It's a wonderful mix!

Thank you so very much!  =)


----------



## donbill

cbrena said:


> Felicidades para todos los demás por tener aquí a Donbill.
> 
> Otro no nativo que me enseña gramática española, un placer.
> 
> Con tus aportaciones aprendo inglés de forma divertida, práctica y además gratis. ¿Qué más puedo pedir?
> 
> Sigue hilando así de fino a la par que sencillo y llano.



cbrena,

I'll do my best. I promise!


----------



## donbill

Thank you said:


> Dear Donbill,
> 
> Let me add my thanks and congratulations!  I learn so much from your writings, and I'm always glad when I see your user name beside a post.  As I've said before, you are not only informative, thorough and accurate, but you also display a lot of humility, kindness and respect for other members.  It's a wonderful mix!
> 
> Thank you so very much!  =)



I have many reasons for showing humility! Trust me.


----------



## Colchonero

capitas said:


> No te conozco mucho, pero ¡Ya era hora de que te metieran en la carcel!.


^

Soy Atticus, ¿recuerdas? Hay un momento de la peli en que agarro una escopeta y disparo contra... ¿quien? Sí, contra un perro. (Pero tienes razón, yo también creo que debería estar en la cárcel. ¡Y me asombra no estarlo! )


----------



## Aserolf

*Felicidades por tus primeros* *MIL = 1,000 = ONE THOUSAND ! ! !*

*It's a pleasure having you in this Forum!!!*

*Espero seguir coincidiendo con tan amable forero!!!*


----------



## murciana

¡Me uno a las felicitaciones del resto! No hemos coincidido mucho por el foro pero a partir de ahora te vigilaré más de cerca 

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## donbill

Aserolf said:


> *Felicidades por tus primeros* *MIL = 1,000 = ONE THOUSAND ! ! !*
> 
> *It's a pleasure having you in this Forum!!!*
> 
> *Espero seguir coincidiendo con tan amable forero!!!*



Gracias, Aserolf. It's a pleasure to be here!



murciana said:


> ¡Me uno a las felicitaciones del resto! No hemos coincidido mucho por el foro pero a partir de ahora te vigilaré más de cerca
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena!



Cuidado con vigilarme muy de cerca. Puede que sea un forero forrado de defectos.

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

donbill said:


> Puede que sea un forero forrado de defectos.
> 
> Un saludo



Vicioso subjuntivador y encima aliterador (a la cárcel con él también)..., lo que hay que ver y oír.

Felicidades de mi parte, también.


----------



## donbill

Agró said:


> Vicioso subjuntivador y encima aliterador (a la cárcel con él también)..., lo que hay que ver y oír.
> 
> Felicidades de mi parte, también.



Gracias por haberme felicitado, pero lo de la cárcel me tiene ligeramente preocupado. Ten piedad, por favor.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Gracias por haberme felicitado, pero lo de la cárcel me tiene ligeramente preocupado. Ten piedad, por favor.



Podrías volver diciendo _como decíamos ayer_, ya sabes...


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Podrías volver diciendo _como decíamos ayer_, ya sabes...



Para poder hacer eso, tendría que recurrir a un antiguo avatar. Ya me has criticado cierta veleidad al respecto, ¿verdad? Ahora me contento con ser don Pedro Calderón de la Barca...¿Quieres hablar de hipogrifos violentos? 

Que yo sepa, a Calderón jamás se le encarceló.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Para poder hacer eso, tendría que recurrir a un antiguo avatar. Ya me has criticado cierta veleidad al respecto, ¿verdad? Ahora me contento con ser don Pedro Calderón de la Barca...¿Quieres hablar de hipogrifos violentos?
> 
> Que yo sepa, a Calderón jamás se le encarceló.



Mal, Polonia, recibes 
a un extranjero, pues con sangre escribes 
su entrada en tus arenas, 
y a penas llega, cuando llega apenas.


----------



## blasita

_Pregunté a la tarde de abril que moría:
—¿Al fin la alegría se acerca a mi casa?
La tarde de abril sonrió: —La alegría
pasó por tu puerta-y luego, sombría—:
Pasó por tu puerta. Dos veces no pasa._

En cambio, querido Donbill, en tu caso sí que ha pasado más de una vez: ¡de hecho *1000 maravillosas veces más*! Una vez por cada comentario que nos has regalado. *¡Felicidades por tus 2000!*

Este poema le gustaba mucho a un familiar mío, que ya desgraciadamente no está con nosotros. Antonio Machado le chiflaba, y le gustaba que se lo leyera cuando ya no podía leerlo él mismo. Quizá sea una tontería, pero yo te lo ´regalo´ a ti.

Estoy segura de que todos los demás se unirán en esta segunda (pero no última ) celebración (¡y con mucha más alegría e imaginación que yo!).

Thanks for being the way you are; you´re a great forero and person.

Un abrazo enorme.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ah sí, he tenido el gusto -sólo últimamente, desconozco la razón- de leerte con gusto... que siga así mucho tiempo.
Felicidades.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> _Pregunté a la tarde de abril que moría:
> —¿Al fin la alegría se acerca a mi casa?
> La tarde de abril sonrió: —La alegría
> pasó por tu puerta-y luego, sombría—:
> Pasó por tu puerta. Dos veces no pasa._
> 
> En cambio, querido Donbill, en tu caso sí que ha pasado más de una vez: ¡de hecho *1000 maravillosas veces más*! Una vez por cada comentario que nos has regalado. *¡Felicidades por tus 2000!*
> 
> Este poema le gustaba mucho a un familiar mío, que ya desgraciadamente no está con nosotros. Antonio Machado le chiflaba, y le gustaba que se lo leyera cuando ya no podía leerlo él mismo. Quizá sea una tontería, pero yo te lo ´regalo´ a ti.
> 
> Estoy segura de que todos los demás se unirán en esta segunda (pero no última ) celebración (¡y con mucha más alegría e imaginación que yo!).
> 
> Thanks for being the way you are; you´re a great forero and person.
> 
> Un abrazo enorme.



Muchísimas gracias, blasita, por el post y por el poema. (Antonio Machado es uno de mis poetas favoritos.)

Para mí es un verdadero placer aprender con la ayuda de todos mis amigos foreros.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## donbill

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ah sí, he tenido el gusto -sólo últimamente, desconozco la razón- de leerte con gusto... que siga así mucho tiempo.
> Felicidades.



¡Muchas gracias, distinguido forero!


----------



## kreiner

Y yo perdiéndome los mil... Pero llego a tiempo para los dos mil.
Gracias, donbill. Ya sabes que eres uno de mis héroes .
Enhorabuena.


----------



## capitas

Great Don Bill, great!
Congratulations!
I wish I knew Spanish language the way you do! It is hard to believe how you command it and it is fine to realize how easy you share it!


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> Y yo perdiéndome los mil... Pero llego a tiempo para los dos mil.
> Gracias, donbill. Ya sabes que eres uno de mis héroes .
> Enhorabuena.



One of your heroes? Kreiner, you're pulling my leg! But you're one of my heroes.

Un saludo


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Great Don Bill, great!
> Congratulations!
> I wish I knew Spanish language the way you do! It is hard to believe how you command it and it is fine to realize how easy you share it!



Capitas, I sweat bullets (is that a new expression for you?) each time I post something in Spanish. I can't sleep at night because I'm always sure I've said something wrong and that when I wake up, I'll have dozens of posts telling me all of the mistakes I've made. But I'm addicted to the forum! I have learned so much since I joined it, and I hope to learn a lot more! With help from foreros like you, I'm sure  I will.

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Pulling your leg? I'm the most serious man in the world!
We just need some booze. Cheers!


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> Pulling your leg? I'm the most serious man in the world!
> We just need some booze. Cheers!



All things is moderation, kreiner!


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Pulling your leg? I'm the most serious man in the world!
> We just need some booze. Cheers!



Coming up!

Felicidades, amigo Donbill, ya sabes que es un placer (aunque me envíes a la cama pronto)


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Coming up!
> 
> Felicidades, amigo Donbill, ya sabes que es un placer (aunque me envíes a la cama pronto)


 
A estas alturas deberías saber que me gustan más los destilados. Seguro que en Carolina del Sur tienen algún whisky (¿o whiskey?) que me podría ir bien .


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> A estas alturas deberías saber que me gustan más los destilados. Seguro que en Carolina del Sur tienen algún whisky (¿o whiskey?) que me podría ir bien .



Sí, ya sé que eres un hombre cabal y pro escocés. Lo puse por hacer país. A ver qué nos ofrece el anfitrión...


----------



## kreiner

Escocés o irlandés no importa, que creo que tienen las dos razas en South Carolina. Sólo faltaría que donbill fuese de origen inglés (sin ánimo de ofender ).


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Coming up!
> 
> Felicidades, amigo Donbill, ya sabes que es un placer (aunque me envíes a la cama pronto)





kreiner said:


> A estas alturas deberías saber que me gustan más los destilados. Seguro que en Carolina del Sur tienen algún whisky (¿o whiskey?) que me podría ir bien .



A jug of Corn Squeezins, perhaps. We'll call it White Lightnin or Moonshine if you prefer. (Típica libación del área y, desgraciadamente, ilegal.)


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> Escocés o irlandés no importa, que creo que tienen las dos razas en South Carolina. Sólo faltaría que donbill fuese de origen inglés (sin ánimo de ofender ).



De hecho mis antepasados--o por lo menos una gran parte de ellos--son ingleses. Pero--y esto es irónco--un análisis de mi ADN ha indicado que mis antepasados de la remota historia, de hace varias docenas de generaciones, habitaban el noroeste de España. ¡Soy gallego, kreiner! And I'm not pulling your leg!

Saludos


----------



## blasita

¡Toma ya!  Y donbill es gallego. Claro, ahora me explico lo del perfecto español .

Bueno, Kreiner, a ver si sacas de una vez esos percebes gallegos que prometiste, que yo estoy más que hambrienta.  Yo pongo la bebida luego.  Un saludo.


----------



## kreiner

Blasita, no te equivoques. La última vez que hablamos de percebes yo no prometí nada. Sólo comenté que estaban muy caros.
Pero después del análisis del ADN de donbill, tendremos que tomarnos unos barnacles con Albariño, meat to the cauldron ("carne ó caldeiro") y, from lost to the river , al final festejarlo con una burned ("queimada").


----------



## blasita

¡Lo sé! (Perdona) S*ó*lo estaba intentando que te estiraras, majo. 

Oye, una pregunta, ¿lo del test de ADN se hace normalmente? Yo no me he hecho ninguno, pero soy una antigua, creo que es una buena idea.


----------



## kreiner

Pues no sé si será una costumbre de la tierra de los libres y el hogar de los valientes. Por lo que yo sé, por estas tierras esos análisis te los hacen cuando se sospecha una enfermedad genética, en los juicios de paternidad y como prueba pericial en los tribunales. Pero sería interesante hacérselos para explorar las lejanas raíces del árbol genealógico.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Oye, una pregunta, ¿lo del test de ADN se hace normalmente? Yo no me he hecho ninguno, pero soy una antigua, creo que es una buena idea.





kreiner said:


> Pues no sé si será una costumbre de la tierra de los libres y el hogar de los valientes. Por lo que yo sé, por estas tierras esos análisis te los hacen cuando se sospecha una enfermedad genética, en los juicios de paternidad y como prueba pericial en los tribunales. Pero sería interesante hacérselos para explorar las lejanas raíces del árbol genealógico.



Mi hijo se hizo el test porque quería saber algo de nuestros orígenes. (El tipo de test que usó es válido solamente en la determinación de los antepasados del padre. No sé por qué.)) Nos sorprendimos al enterarnos de que nuestros antespasados--y, claro, hablamos de un pasado lejano--vivían en el noroeste de España. Hay unos que dudan--y tal vez con razón--de esos tests, pero me gusta tanto la idea de ser por lo menos un poco español, que acepto los resultados a pie juntillas. 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Mi hijo se hizo el test porque quería saber algo de nuestros orígenes. (El tipo de test que usó es válido solamente en la determinación de los antepasados del padre. No sé por qué.)) Nos sorprendimos al enterarnos de que nuestros antespasados--y, claro, hablamos de un pasado lejano--vivían en el noroeste de España. Hay unos que dudan--y tal vez con razón--de esos tests, pero me gusta tanto la idea de ser por lo menos un poco español, que acepto los resultados a pie juntillas.
> 
> Saludos



Donbill es gallego, debimos suponerlo. Aquí traigo, con el permiso de Kreiner, algo de pulpo y unas taciñas...


----------



## kreiner

Permiso concedido, Lurrezko. Me has hecho venir el apetito. Me voy a comer.


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Capitas, I sweat bullets (is that a new expression for you?) each time I post something in Spanish. I can't sleep at night because I'm always sure I've said something wrong and that when I wake up, I'll have dozens of posts telling me all of the mistakes I've made. But I'm addicted to the forum! I have learned so much since I joined it, and I hope to learn a lot more! With help from foreros like you, I'm sure I will.
> 
> Saludos


I think I can't recall even once that you made a mistake in Spanish (have you ever received one of those posts? I´m sure not.
Sudar la gota gorda, maybe? Pasarlas canutas?


----------



## capitas

I've just read about the genetic test. My father-in-law had it done, and they told him he had Irish ancestors, which was completely true (five generations back).
Please, no more food&drink photographs at this time, we are SO hungry!!!.
So Gallego Don Bill, Don Billiño!!!


----------



## blasita

> Donbill es gallego, debimos suponerlo. Aquí traigo, con el permiso de Kreiner, algo de pulpo y unas taciñas...



Tú sí que sabes, Lurrezko...  Ahora que Kreiner saque el Albariño, que no me ha dado tiempo a comer y estoy que muerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

He estado offline estos días, pero a la salud de Blasita, de Donbill (¿o tendría que decir "o señor Guillermo" -pronunciado en ciertas zonas "Jillermo"-?) y de los demás foreros, ahí os dejo eso:
http://www.google.es/images?hl=es&rlz=1T4ADFA_esES409ES410&q=albari%C3%B1o&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=745


----------



## blasita

¡Qué bien que estés de vuelta, Kreiner! 

Ya me he comido todo lo que había, lo siento , y me ha dado tiempo a beber un poquito ya (pero como hay bastantes botellas pues os dejado un poco ).

Me retiro. Un saludo cordial para nuestro homenajeado Donbill, y para todos.


----------



## kreiner

Yo también te echaba de menos, Blasita. Estos amores online me matan...


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> He estado offline estos días, pero a la salud de Blasita, de Donbill (¿o tendría que decir "o señor Guillermo" -pronunciado en ciertas zonas "Jillermo"-?) y de los demás foreros, ahí os dejo eso:
> http://www.google.es/images?hl=es&r...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=745



¡Muchísimas gracias, kreiner! ¡Salud!


----------



## clitia

Felicidades donbill!
Espero seguir aprendiendo de tí mucho tiempo más.
Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

clitia said:


> Felicidades donbill!
> Espero seguir aprendiendo de tí mucho tiempo más.
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias, clitia.

Estoy seguro de que aprenderé mucho más de ti de lo que tú aprenderás de mí. Pero lo importante es que todos sigamos aprendiendo, ¿verdad?

Un saludo


----------



## chamyto

Otra fiesta que me pierdo . ¡ Felicidades por esos ( ya ) más de 2000 posts !


----------



## donbill

chamyto said:


> Otra fiesta que me pierdo . ¡ Felicidades por esos ( ya ) más de 2000 posts !



¡Pues no! Has llegado a tiempo. ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## chileno

Felicidades donbill.


----------



## donbill

chileno said:


> Felicidades donbill.



¡Muchas gracias, chileno!


----------



## Andoush

Congrats, Sr Bill!!!!! I have to say your explanations are very clear and precise! They are as useful to non natives as they are to us!!! Thanks for that, Donbill!


----------



## donbill

Andoush said:


> Congrats, Sr Bill!!!!! I have to say your explanations are very clear and precise! They are as useful to non natives as they are to us!!! Thanks for that, Donbill!



¡Muchísimas gracias, Andoush! It is a true privilege to share ideas with such a great group of foreros!


----------

